# Uh-Oh Woodpecker!!!!!!



## djleye

What are your boys doing playing fast and loose with Cutlers heart out in Denver??? Is there trouble brewing in Pony Land???

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## woodpecker

djleye said:


> What are your boys doing playing fast and loose with Cutlers heart out in Denver??? Is there trouble brewing in Pony Land???
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm OK with that!! When he bad mouthed Shanahan he ****** me off!!
Saying Shanahan wasn't a motivator anymore?????  You make how frigging much $$$$$ and someone has to motivate you??????

I did like the qoute in the paper yesterday from Chilly!! Something to the effect of "We're happy Jim Kleinsasser could take a break from ice fishing to come in and sign a contract!! Now that's my kinda guy!!!!!!! :beer:

The Broncos will be fine!! Just cause we won't let you on the bandwagon without going through the application process doesn't mean you have to stir up trouble!!! oke:


----------



## blhunter3

woodpecker said:


> The Broncos will be fine!! Just cause we won't let you on the bandwagon without going through the application process doesn't mean you have to stir up trouble!!! oke:


:rollin:


----------



## jgat

Vikes looking to land Cutler???

http://blogs.startribune.com/vikingsblo ... anchO7DiUr


----------



## djleye

Don't jump on the bandwagon when Cutler is a Viking Woodpecker!!!!!

:stirpot: :thumb:


----------



## woodpecker

I responded in the Bait Pile this morning!!!!!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## djleye

You had to be sweating a little bit weren't you???? :lol:


----------



## woodpecker

djleye said:


> You had to be sweating a little bit weren't you???? :lol:


YES


----------



## Gildog

woodpecker said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> You had to be sweating a little bit weren't you???? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> YES
Click to expand...

Do you really think you stand a chance against the KC Patriots I mean Chiefs this year??


----------



## woodpecker

Gildog said:


> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> You had to be sweating a little bit weren't you???? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> YES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really think you stand a chance against the KC Patriots I mean Chiefs this year??
Click to expand...

YES


----------



## Gildog

woodpecker said:


> Gildog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> You had to be sweating a little bit weren't you???? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> YES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really think you stand a chance against the KC Patriots I mean Chiefs this year??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES
Click to expand...

 :beer:


----------



## KEN W

Guess things aren't to rosy in Denver yet.

CUTLER, BRONCOS NOT ON SAME PAGE
Posted by Aaron Wilson on March 11, 2009, 9:00 a.m. EDT 
The divide between the Denver Broncos and starting quarterback Jay Cutler is widening following a "contentious" conference call Monday that was supposed to mend fences in this high-profile dispute, according to Bill Williamson of ESPN.com.

Cutler, who's angry about being involved in trade discussions, and the team now have even bigger problems. According to the article, the phone call only made matters worse.

Per Williamson, the Broncos acted "as if [Cutler] was the one who started the trade talks and informed him that they have no plans of trading him, but that they can trade him at any time."

Williamson described the problem between the two sides as a "major trust issue" in an "already tense situation."

Next Monday will be an important day in this saga because that's when the Broncos launch their offseason conditioning program.

According to a source close to Cutler, he hasn't decided if he'll be there or not. A no-show could prompt more consideration of relaunching trade discussions.


----------



## djleye

Woodpecker is back to wetting the bed at nights thinking about this!!!!

    :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## woodpecker

djleye said:


> Woodpecker is back to wetting the bed at nights thinking about this!!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


YES


----------



## woodpecker

Here's an excellent thought from Joe Theismann

"I like Jay, I like Jay a lot," said former Washington Redskins quarterback Joe Theismann. "He brings a charisma and a moxie that most guys don't have. But those things don't matter when it comes to winning. And the fact he has his nose out of joint because he's on the trading block - listen, (in 1981, the year before the Redskins won the Super Bowl) we drafted a quarterback (Tom Flick, in the fourth round). How ticked do you think I was? What I did, instead of getting upset with management, I worked harder. I worked longer. I made absolutely sure who the starting quarterback was going to be in Washington. I would like to see Jay Cutler, instead of focusing on rhetoric, go to work, improve his set of skills and become a better football player. Because he's not going anywhere."


----------



## KEN W

Guess he wants to feel wanted.


----------



## KEN W

DENVER -- Denver Broncos quarterback Jay Cutler has put his house near Parker up for sale.

The custom-built, four-bedroom, seven-bath home went on the market Thursday and is listed for sale at $2 million, according to a real estate listing first obtained by 7NEWS.

The 7,516-square-foot home is located in the Timbers subdivision and sits on 1.49 acres. Cutler bought the house in 2006 for $1.34 million.

According to the listing, the home contains a 13-tiered waterfall.

"This is your chance to own one of the finest homes in Timbers -- 1.5 acres of pristine beauty, unbelievable Beaver Creek-style vaulted wood-beamed ceilings, spectacular mountain views and open floor plan," Cutler's realtor said in the listing.

The quarterback also owns a penthouse condo in downtown Denver.

Last week, the Broncos insisted Cutler wasn't on the trading block and said Cutler and head coach Josh McDaniels would meet in Denver this week to clear the air. The two men talked in a conference call on Monday, joined by Broncos owner Pat Bowlen, general manager Brian Xanders, and Cutler's agent, Bus Cook.

However, there were reports that the conference call only made the situation worse, and Cutler left the conversation feeling he would be traded by draft day if the Broncos could find the right deal.

The feud between the Broncos star quarterback and the team's new coach began on Feb. 28 when Cutler learned McDaniels tried to trade him to Tampa Bay in a three-way deal that would have sent quarterback Matt Cassel from New England to Denver. Cassel was eventually traded to AFC West rival Kansas City instead. (Watch 7Sports Anchor Lionel Bienvenu give his two cents about the Cutler-McDaniels situation.)

The Broncos organization is not commenting and Cutler and his agent have not returned phone calls to 7NEWS. Cutler has just returned from a vacation in Nashville.

Cutler is scheduled to appear at a fundraiser Saturday at Invesco Field honoring the Broncos' long-time trainer, Steve Antonopulos.

But everybody will be keeping their eyes on what Cutler will do on Monday, when the Broncos have scheduled a mandatory team meeting. If Cutler shows up at Dove Valley at 8 a.m., it could be the first step in putting the fiasco behind him, but if he doesn't, then there will be some serious questions about his future in Denver


----------



## KEN W

Oh and his parent's home,which is 2 miles from his home is also up for sale.


----------



## woodpecker

KEN W said:


> Oh and his parent's home,which is 2 miles from his home is also up for sale.


http://www.denverpost.com/breakingnews/ ... id=9136798

:-? :-? :-? :-? :-? :-? :-? :-? :-? :-? :-?


----------



## jgat

Bus Cook's clients are really a pain in the arse lately. I feel for ya Woodpecker, I really do. I know how it feels....But wouldn't Cutler look great in purple????


----------



## woodpecker

jgat said:


> Bus Cook's clients are really a pain in the arse lately. I feel for ya Woodpecker, I really do. I know how it feels....But wouldn't Cutler look great in purple????


He could be the missing link for you guys!!!! You'd just have to invent another new way to screw things up!!!

Hopefully it won't come to that though!!!! :beer:


----------



## KEN W

woodpecker said:


> jgat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bus Cook's clients are really a pain in the arse lately. I feel for ya Woodpecker, I really do. I know how it feels....But wouldn't Cutler look great in purple????
> 
> 
> 
> He could be the missing link for you guys!!!! You'd just have to invent another new way to screw things up!
Click to expand...

That was Denver before Elway finally got it done.Vikes turn to finally get it right.


----------



## jgat

He is officially on the market. C'mon Zygi!

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=4031893


----------



## blhunter3

I have lost alot of respect for my team. I about lost it when they fired Shanahan, but now with how they handled their quarterback situation I just don't know if I can remain loyal anymore.


----------



## hntnmn23

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=c ... &type=lgns

Looks like the Vikings aren't even in the running
:******: :******: uke:

Sure hope this isn't true....


----------



## woodpecker

blhunter3 said:


> I have lost alot of respect for my team. I about lost it when they fired Shanahan, but now with how they handled their quarterback situation I just don't know if I can remain loyal anymore.


Get some balls and ride through the tough times BL!!!! We will survive!! :beer:


----------



## Shu

Chili won't get him, he's fine at QB - what an idiot! :******: I can't take another season with TJ leading the team!


----------



## djleye

BL, Woodpecker, they are one in the same!!!!!!!!


----------



## woodpecker

djleye said:


> BL, Woodpecker, they are one in the same!!!!!!!!


I don't get it......BL is in Bismark. :wink:


----------



## djleye

You are either the sam guy or twin brothers................You can prove you aren't if you can explain to me how a stapler works!!!!


----------



## woodpecker

djleye said:


> You are either the sam guy or twin brothers................You can prove you aren't if you can explain to me how a stapler works!!!!


Are you talking like one you staple paper with!


----------



## blhunter3

woodpecker said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> BL, Woodpecker, they are one in the same!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it......BL is in Bismark. :wink:
Click to expand...

I did venture into Mandan yesterday oke:


----------



## blhunter3

Shu said:


> Chili won't get him, he's fine at QB - what an idiot! :ticked: I can't take another season with TJ leading the team!


Once again the Vikes will be playing for a draft pick. 8)


----------



## blhunter3

woodpecker said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are either the sam guy or twin brothers................You can prove you aren't if you can explain to me how a stapler works!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking like one you staple paper with!
Click to expand...

Well there are a couple kinds of staplers.
1.) a house hold or office stapler
2.) a utility stapler 
3.) a stapler that is used to staple cuts together.


----------



## Shu

blhunter3 said:


> Well there are a couple kinds of staplers.
> 1.) a house hold or office stapler
> 2.) a utility stapler
> 3.) a stapler that is used to staple cuts together.


a couple?


----------



## blhunter3

Every stapler has a special use. 

Oh I forgot that there is a special type of stapler for sillosocks.


----------



## woodpecker

blhunter3 said:


> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> BL, Woodpecker, they are one in the same!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it......BL is in Bismark. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did venture into Mandan yesterday oke:
Click to expand...

So how did it go for you when you "wondered" into Mandan?


----------



## R y a n

blhunter3 said:


> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> BL, Woodpecker, they are one in the same!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it......BL is in Bismark. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did venture into Mandan yesterday oke:
Click to expand...

I didn't think you were old enough to get into the Silver Dollar? :huh:


----------



## blhunter3

R y a n said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> BL, Woodpecker, they are one in the same!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it......BL is in Bismark. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did venture into Mandan yesterday oke:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think you were old enough to get into the Silver Dollar? :huh:
Click to expand...

 :huh: :huh:


----------



## jgat

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=4037373

The Bears??? Are you freeking kidding me? They overpaid a TON! Looks like you get to cheer for Kyle Orton now Peck Peck. Let me warn you....He sucks!


----------



## 9manfan

Two first round picks and a third round, come on, they're not getting Peyton Manning, the Bears are in big trouble, did KC even give up a first round for Cassel, way to much in my opion for whiny Cutler,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## hntnmn23

:lost: ugh i dont even want to go to work tmw.....all I am going to hear about is how the bears are the best team in the division. They have no offensive weapons besides him. Still wish the vikings would have got him because.
uke:


----------



## woodpecker

jgat said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=4037373
> 
> The Bears??? Are you freeking kidding me? They overpaid a TON! Looks like you get to cheer for Kyle Orton now Peck Peck. Let me warn you....He sucks!


The sun will still come up tomorrow.......
The Vikings will still suck....
I will still be a Broncos fan......
Blue Platers will still be Roost Buster....

Nothing will change except all my beer and captain will be gone very very soon!!!  :wink:


----------



## KEN W

A starting QB,2 firsts and a third????No way is he worth that. :eyeroll:


----------



## hntnmn23

KEN W said:


> A starting QB,2 firsts and a third????No way is he worth that. :eyeroll:


Maybe to most teams but to the bears no price was to big. They havent had a good Qb since like the 40's and they cant draft people in the first round anyways. They had nothing to lose and everything to gain by making the trade.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

The one thing I can give da bears some credit for is they at least had the BALLS to do something (Gee wish we had that) about a position they have needed for quite a while. He is a young enough guy with some proven talent at the key position that they can build around. (Gee wish we had that) I think over all it was an obvious need for them and I know the Bears will be better with him. Credit the Broncos for actually getting Cutler in their draft and doing the homework it took to get him and getting something out of it. (See Troy Williamson pick :******: )


----------



## 870 XPRS

woodpecker said:


> The sun will still come up tomorrow.......
> The Vikings will still suck....
> I will still be a Broncos fan......
> Blue Platers will still be Roost Buster....


True
False...playoffs is better than non-playoffs...ahumm....choke
Questionable
True


----------



## woodpecker

870 XPRS said:


> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sun will still come up tomorrow.......
> The Vikings will still suck....
> I will still be a Broncos fan......
> Blue Platers will still be Roost Buster....
> 
> 
> 
> True
> False...playoffs is better than non-playoffs...ahumm....choke
> Questionable
> True
Click to expand...

 :beer:


----------



## KEN W

hntnmn23 said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> A starting QB,2 firsts and a third????No way is he worth that. :eyeroll:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe to most teams but to the bears no price was to big. They havent had a good Qb since like the 40's and they cant draft people in the first round anyways. They had nothing to lose and everything to gain by making the trade.
Click to expand...

Well no not really.The Bears won the SB with McMahon in I believe 1986.He was a nitty gritty down in the dirt QB.....but he got the job done.Still hard to believe he went to Brigham Young.


----------



## KEN W

Not the same draft Goldy.The Vikes also looked at moving up to take Cutler,but the Broncos beat them to it.


----------

